
Elon Musk's Emoji Profile - simonpure
https://emojigraph.org/blog/elon-musk-emoji/
======
osxisl
Btw, where had you found this? On twitter/reddit, or somewhere else?

~~~
simonpure
The New York Times DealBook newsletter had a link to it in today's issue [0].
It's at the very bottom.

[0]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/13/business/dealbook/stock-m...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/13/business/dealbook/stock-
market-update-charts.html)

------
osxisl
thanks for sharing it here!

